# My first lathe.



## woodsmith (Jan 7, 2008)

I have the Grizzly 16×43 lathe. While I have had some of the same minor problems that you mentioned, customer service has been great to me in shipping parts at no cost. There several things that I wish my lathe would do that it dosen't do, but then I bought as much lathe as I could aford.


----------

